

Facebook Patents News Feeds  - jackfoxy
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/open_source/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=223100843

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Popular topic of the moment:
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/facebook+patent?sort=by_date>

